# Stormy Point Village and SPV - Summerwinds Resort



## Culli (Nov 1, 2010)

Is there a difference?  I notice that SMY SM1 are Festiva and and SMW is summer winds resorts.  I looked on the review sections and don't find SMW.  We are looking for a quiet place in summer and these "cabin" style resorts look like a perfect fit for our family of 6 with 4 young kids.

Thanks in advance for your comments.  Oh feel free to comment on your experiences on either of the stormy point resorts.  Looks like we will be a little dissapointed in the pools?


----------



## ruthjayne (Nov 11, 2010)

We were just there 2 weeks ago.  The only visible difference is where you check in.  The resort is in its final building phase so they have you drive around to the back gate while they complete the entrance.  

As you enter, the pool and lodge is on your right.  That's where we checked in through Summerwinds.  There's a sign for Festiva guests to check in at a cottage on the left. I don't know how many units each one has or if there are any other differences.  It appeared to me that this is a joint venture with both companies.  It's a pretty large development.  

It's almost like a large suburban neighborhood with cookie-cutter cottages.  In back, it looks like they will be building streets of condos and maybe there will be more division between the two companies.  I don't know.

If I were you, I'd put in a request for both and see what pulls first.  You would definately want a 3 bedroom with the 4 little ones.  The master is down and there are 2 small bedrooms upstairs.  BUT, this would not be a quiet place to go.  We were there the last week in October and it was pretty busy even then.  It looks like a great resorts for kids so I would bet it will be pretty busy.

I posted a review about a week ago so you might want to check it out.


----------



## Culli (Nov 26, 2010)

How are the pools any zero depth?  Busy is fine as long as the pools and other amenities can hold the demand.  I didn't see your review, the last review was done in 2009.  We are not into Branson so would just hope to find a relaxing resort to kick back and enjoy.


----------



## zcrider (Nov 26, 2010)

I stayed in a 3 bedroom last Nov. at Stormy Point and all the cabins looked the same.  It was quite and very comfortable while we were there.  I would expect more crowding in the summer.  There was an outdoor family movie theater that looked fun, but it was closed in the winter.  The pools are small and I don't remember any zero entry.  The outdoor pool looked OK, the indoor pool didn't to me.  There was a nice light house the kids can climb to the top of and look around.  They also have little "game books" for the kids to complete of activies to do around the resort.  
  There was a nice electric grill on the back patio of each cabin, and a cute little "fake" fireplace going in each living room.  
  Nice to have your own cabin where it doesnt' matter how much noise the kids make!


----------



## Culli (Nov 26, 2010)

zcrider said:


> I stayed in a 3 bedroom last Nov. at Stormy Point and all the cabins looked the same.  It was quite and very comfortable while we were there.  I would expect more crowding in the summer.  There was an outdoor family movie theater that looked fun, but it was closed in the winter.  The pools are small and I don't remember any zero entry.  The outdoor pool looked OK, the indoor pool didn't to me.  There was a nice light house the kids can climb to the top of and look around.  They also have little "game books" for the kids to complete of activies to do around the resort.
> There was a nice electric grill on the back patio of each cabin, and a cute little "fake" fireplace going in each living room.
> Nice to have your own cabin where it doesnt' matter how much noise the kids make!



Read your review and thank you it was very helpful.  Going in summer the pool is very important to us and zero entry is a huge plus for our young ones.  We stayed at the Marriott in Branson and they had a nice pool, not Branson people so we swam like 8 hrs a day/night.  Just close enough for us to drive and enjoy a nice relaxing resort.  I like the idea of having your own "house" at Stormy Point and that is the big allure to our family.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 5, 2010)

We've got a 3 BD for next November with family and reallylooking forward to it.  Love the separate units and the decore.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 5, 2010)

ruthjayne said:


> I posted a review about a week ago so you might want to check it out.



Can't see your review, what am I doing wrong?  Stormy Point comes up withthe 2009 review last.


----------



## gravityrules (Dec 11, 2010)

We stayed at SPV this past summer and really liked the unit and development.  It is outside of the west end of Branson, about 2 miles from the former site of Celebration City.  It is a quiet location.  I believe the 'kiddie' side of the outside pool is a zero entry pool; it's not a large pool so it can get busy at times.  We thought the 3BR cottage was nice.  As mentioned, 2 bedrooms with a bathroom between, are located upstairs; the master BR is located downstairs.  There is also a sleeper sofa in the downstairs living area. 
SPV also has it's own boat dock and they have a few boats to rent.  Our exchange was through the Summerwinds side so the pontoon boat rental was a great deal at $129/day (the price was a bit higher if your unit or exchange was through Festiva).
I think most of the units and all new development is through Summerwinds.


----------



## betelue (Mar 8, 2011)

*Summerwinds*

Do they sell your timeshare as promised?


----------

